# gas dryer connection question



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Absolutely. Use a 90, and a valve.


----------



## LeakyMike (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a 90* on mine for just this reason. My black iron drop has a tee and a 6" drip leg. I screwed the valve into the tee which is just above the top of the dryer. The flex line goes from the valve down to the 90. Easy.


----------



## rvegab00 (Sep 29, 2009)

cool. I don't understand why dry mfgs don't do this from the factory...seems like it is much safer since it allows the flex line room to bend since most people have WALLS behind their dryers

Thanks guys I'll be getting a 90 degree elbow for that dryer connection.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My last house had T's installed instead of 90's
Reason I was told is it allows water to drop down & not enter the 90
Not sure if that is true
But my last house w/gas had T's at stove, heating system & WH


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes the Ts, on the WH, Dryer, Heaters, and most all gas appliances are called drip legs if there's condensation or other forms of water in the gas system it would drop to the lowest spot and allow the gas to enter the appliance.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

My dryer was connected directly to black pipe. When I took apart the connection to the drier there was a lot of dirt at the bottom of the fitting. 
I did the same as posted above, I added a valve and T fitting a little higher up with a 3" drip leg and ran the flexible pipe to that. The T not only collects condensate but any crap that might be flying through the system.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Clutchcargo said:


> My dryer was connected directly to black pipe. When I took apart the connection to the drier there was a lot of dirt at the bottom of the fitting.
> I did the same as posted above, I added a valve and T fitting a little higher up with a 3" drip leg and ran the flexible pipe to that. The T not only collects condensate but any crap that might be flying through the system.


Well said Clutch:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisOwen (Sep 5, 2021)

RoyalAcresRod said:


> Absolutely. Use a 90, and a valve.


Could you be more specific about the 90 please? I googled 90 gas fittings, and I got a plethora of choices, one of which would work I am sure, but I'm worried about the threads. Thank you


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

ChrisOwen said:


> Could you be more specific about the 90 please? I googled 90 gas fittings, and I got a plethora of choices, one of which would work I am sure, but I'm worried about the threads. Thank you


Welcome to the forums Chris.

When searching and replying to threads, check the date in the the first line. This one is from Dec 2009, 12 years ago. Nothing wrong with that, but the original poster has probably found a solution by now so you may not get any answer/feed back from your question.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

ChrisOwen said:


> Could you be more specific about the 90 please? I googled 90 gas fittings, and I got a plethora of choices, one of which would work I am sure, but I'm worried about the threads. Thank you


Black iron 90°


----------

